# Zapi vs Murkrow



## Eifie

[size=+2]*Zapi vs Murkrow*[/size]



			
				Arena said:
			
		

> *Format:* 2vs2 Singles
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 3 weeks (21 days)
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Chills are limited to 6 total per Pokémon, and 10 total per team. Each Pokémon may only use a direct recovery move once per battle. Any moves that always cause a Pokémon to faint as part of their effect (OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Perish Song, Explosion, Selfdestruct, and any others I've missed) are banned completely. See the arena description for additional terrain-based restrictions.
> *Arena Description:* A vast outdoor field stretching seemingly infinitely under an open sky. The terrain is covered with green grass and a variety of wildflowers, and there are a few small hills and valleys. Most of the grass is short, although there are some patches where it is taller, up to about 1ft. The soil is soft enough to easily dig through. There are no immediately accessible water sources, nor are there any large rocks to be found, so moves requiring such terrain features cannot be used.
> *Additional Rules:* N/A


*Zapi's active squad*

 *Violet* the female Ivysaur <Overgrow>
 *Johanna* the shiny female Axew <Rivalry>
 *Wally* the male Ralts <Synchronize>
 *Persephone* the shiny female Gastly <Levitate>
 *Lightning* the female Pichu <Static>
 *Bastet* the female Meowth <Technician>
 *Demyx* the male Buizel <Swift Swim>
 *Hiver* the male Snorunt <Ice Body>
 *Reyn* the male Larvitar <Guts>
 *Piaf* the male Spearow <Keen Eye>


*Murkrow's active squad*

 *Bendigeidfran* the male Murkrow <Super Luck> @ Eviolite
 *Guraigu* the female Mareep <Static> @ Micle Berry
 *Cat* the female Meowth <Technician> @ Reaper Cloth
 *Nikki* the female Numel <Simple>
 *Victor Meldrew* the male Kabuto <Swift Swim>
 *Richard Starkey* the shiny male Charmander <Solar Power>

*Zapi* sends out first, then *Murkrow* sends out and posts commands, then *Zapi* posts commands.


----------



## Zapi

It's *Reyn* time!


----------



## Murkrow

I'll send out *Victor*!

Start off with a Rain Dance to bring some wetness to the field, and start using Water Pulse.
If the rain stops and the area is still too dry to continue using it, use Aurora Beam instead.


*Rain Dance* ~ *Water Pulse*/*Aurora Beam* ~ *Water Pulse*/*Aurora Beam*


----------



## Zapi

Hmm... we don't really like that rain, so let's start out by using *Sandstorm* to clear it away. Once you've done that, let's see how much we can do with an *Earthquake*. *Protect* against Victor's final attack, whatever it ends up being. Pretty straightforward, I think!

*Sandstorm* ~ *Earthquake* ~ *Protect*.


----------



## Eifie

*Round One*​
*Zapi* (2/2 left)

*Reyn* 
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Eager to get started.

*Murkrow* (2/2 left)

*Victor Meldrew* 
*Ability*: Swift Swim
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Wishing for a wetter climate.

------------------------------​
Victor Meldrew is the first to move, scuttling through the grass as he taps his limbs rhythmically on the ground. The clacking sounds of his feet are soon accompanied by the pitter-patter of rain, as the sky darkens overhead and grey clouds rush in to cover the sun. It lasts for all of five seconds before Reyn gets sick of the feel of dampness on his normally dry skin. He bellows out a loud cry, and the rain slows to a drizzle before stopping entirely. Swirling winds begin to whip through the field, carrying with them particles of sand and rock.

Victor appears completely unfazed by this change in weather. The blowing sand does nothing to obscure his vision as he draws upon his internal water reservoir, and with a strange, echoey warble, releases a stream of wispy blue rings of condensation in his foe's direction. The renewed dryness of Reyn's skin absorbs some of the moisture, helping to soften the blow a bit, but the Larvitar still roars in pain, holding his head as he shakes it from side to side. The rippling waves of sound continue to echo within his ears, and he woozily stumbles on the spot, nearly falling over. His senses return to him just in time and he leaps up into the air instead, slamming into the ground with as much force as he can muster. Thin cracks spread from the source of the impact as the earth begins to shake, and Victor is thrown up into the air to find himself repeatedly slammed against the ground.

Hastily withdrawing his legs into his shell, Victor closes his eyes and struggles to withstand the impact without squealing in pain. After what seems like an eternity the rumbling finally fades, and warily he sticks out a leg to test the earth. Finding it suitably stable, he picks himself up again and spits another series of watery soundwaves at his opponent, but Reyn is ready for him: deftly he summons up a transparent bubble of energy to surround him, and the water rings bounce harmlessly off it.

------------------------------​
*Zapi* (2/2 left)

*Reyn* 
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 89%
*Energy*: 85%
*Status*: Trying his best to ignore the ringing in his ears. Moderately confused (15% failure chance).
*Used*: Sandstorm ~ Earthquake ~ Protect

*Murkrow* (2/2 left)

*Victor Meldrew* 
*Ability*: Swift Swim
*Health*: 82%
*Energy*: 92%
*Status*: Still trembling a bit from that earthquake.
*Used*: Rain Dance ~ Water Pulse ~ Water Pulse

*Arena Status*

 A sandstorm is raging (7 more actions).

*Damage and Energy*

 Reyn's Health: 100% - 11% (Water Pulse) = 89%
 Reyn's Energy: 100% - 4% (Sandstorm) - 5% (Earthquake) - 6% (Protect) = 85%
 Victor Meldrew's Health: 100% - 18% (Earthquake) = 82%
 Victor Meldrew's Energy: 100% - 4% (Rain Dance) - 2% (Water Pulse) - 2% (Water Pulse) = 92%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Victor Meldrew (55) > Reyn (41).
 Both Pokémon have their Special Defense increased due to the sandstorm.
 Water Pulse comes from an internal water source, so it doesn't matter if it's raining or not.
 The first Water Pulse moderately confused Reyn.
 *Zapi* commands first.


----------



## Zapi

Nice job so far, Reyn! Confusion kind of sucks, but at least you haven't taken much damage!

First of all - I know you're already slower anyway, but make sure to wait and see what Victor does before taking any action this round. It's important to most of your commands for this round that you move second.

Second of all - if there's rain (or hail, for that matter, but I can't imagine how useful that would be for Victor anyway), your first priority is to *Sandstorm* it away again. If you fail to do so, try it again on the next action. Water-type attacks boosted by both STAB _and_ rain are _very_ scary for you okay... 

If there's no rain/hail, then you should *Dig down* and get underground. If you're already underground _and_ there's no rain/hail, then use *Iron Defense* if it's action two or *Rock Polish* if it's action three. So, ideally, we'd like to start by Digging down, then using Iron Defense and Rock Polish while you're still underground. But that's only if there's no rain/hail whatsoever _and_ you don't confusion-fail at all, and knowing my luck, that's... quite a bit to hope for. 

Well. Concentrate, Reyn! Fight past your confusion! I believe in you (and the RNGods)!

*Dig (down)* / *Sandstorm* ~ *Iron Defense* / *Dig (down)* / *Sandstorm* ~ *Rock Polish* / *Dig (down)* / *Sandstorm*

(I know these commands are sort of confusing, so let me know if you need any clarification, Eifie!)


----------



## Murkrow

Okay, so first thing I want is for you to do is shoot some bubbles with *BubbleBeam*. Continue using BubbleBeam until he digs down. You can't earthquake unfortunately so once he's underground use *Hone Claws* and if there's an action left over, set up a *Reflect*

*BubbleBeam* ~ *BubbleBeam*/*Hone Claws* ~ *BubbleBeam*/*Hone Claws*/*Reflect*


----------



## Eifie

*Round Two*​
*Zapi* (2/2 left)

*Reyn* 
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 89%
*Energy*: 85%
*Status*: Trying his best to ignore the ringing in his ears. Moderately confused (15% failure chance).

*Murkrow* (2/2 left)

*Victor Meldrew* 
*Ability*: Swift Swim
*Health*: 82%
*Energy*: 92%
*Status*: Still trembling a bit from that earthquake.

------------------------------​
Determined to hit his mark this time, Victor takes a deep breath and shoots out a high-pressure stream of bubbles from his mouth. Reyn helplessly covers his face with his hands as the bubbles strike him one after another, bearing him backwards and jolting him back to his senses. When Victor pauses to take a breath, he takes advantage of his opening to leap straight up, flipping upside-down in midair so that he can drill down into the soft ground with his horn. Tossing handfuls of dirt away behind him, he manages to dig his way a couple of meters belowground, where he hollows out a resting place for himself and waits.

All seems calm at the surface. Reyn hears a few scraping sounds against the ground, but nothing more. Shrugging to himself, he closes his eyes and concentrates on secreting a liquid silvery substance from his pores, that spreads out to cover his skin in a thin layer of metal. And then he decides that he doesn't really like the metal all that much, so he begins rolling around in the dirt, polishing off all that metal until his form is sleek and light.

Aboveground, Victor clicks his newly-sharped front claws to himself in satisfaction and closes his eyes. Within seconds a barrier of brilliant golden energy appears in front of him to shield him from incoming attacks... but the mysterious hole in the ground remains silent. Victor stares at it, waiting patiently.

------------------------------​
*Zapi* (2/2 left)

*Reyn* 
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 77%
*Energy*: 79%
*Status*: Getting kind of bored down there. Underground. _+2 Speed_.
*Used*: Dig (down) ~ Iron Defense ~ Rock Polish

*Murkrow* (2/2 left)

*Victor Meldrew* 
*Ability*: Swift Swim
*Health*: 82%
*Energy*: 85%
*Status*: Getting kind of bored up there. Protected by a Reflect (4 more actions). _+1 Attack, +1 Accuracy_.
*Used*: Bubble Beam ~ Hone Claws ~ Reflect

*Arena Status*

 A sandstorm is raging (4 more actions).

*Damage and Energy*

 Reyn's Health: 89% - 12% (Bubble Beam) = 77%
 Reyn's Energy: 85% - 2% (Dig (down)) - 2% (Iron Defense) - 2% (Rock Polish) = 79%
 Victor Meldrew's Health: 82%
 Victor Meldrew's Energy: 92% - 3% (Bubble Beam) - 2% (Hone Claws) - 1% (Reflect) - 1% (Reflect upkeep) = 85%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Reyn (82) > Victor Meldrew (55).
 Both Pokémon have their Special Defense increased due to the sandstorm.
 Bubble Beam did just enough damage to jolt Reyn out of his confusion.
 So, Iron Defense involves the Pokémon covering its skin with a thin layer of metal, and Rock Polish basically involves polishing all that off, so after using Rock Polish Reyn lost his Defense boost.
 *Murkrow* commands first.


----------



## Murkrow

Okay, we're not faster any more. I don't imagine you'll be able to feel a Dig coming fast enough to know whether to protect or not.

Start off with an *Iron Defense*. After that, *Hone Claws* again, and then finally get a *Rain Dance* off again.
But if you get dug at after the first turn, counter with a Body Slam and if there's time left, follow up with one or two *Water Jet*s to quickly get back at him in case he digs back down. Don't bother with the Body Slam if it's the first turn.

(hopefully Hone Claws doesn't also cancel Iron Defense)

*Iron Defense* ~ *Hone Claws*/*Body Slam*/*Water Jet* ~ *Rain Dance*/*Body Slam*/*Water Jet*


----------



## Eifie

Murkrow said:


> (hopefully Hone Claws doesn't also cancel Iron Defense)


Nah, I think Rock Polish is unique in that regard. You're always free to ask me, by the way.


----------



## Zapi

Argh, should've looked more carefully at those move descriptions. Oh well - you're faster now AND you're no longer confused! Nice!

Start out by *Digging up* and hitting Victor as hard as you can! Next I want you to poison him with *Toxic* just for the hell of it. If Toxic misses, try it again on the next action; otherwise, use *Earth Power*. Although, if he tries to hit you with Aqua Jet (which I'm assuming is what Murkrow meant?), then *Protect* unless you already used it on the previous action.

*Dig (up)* ~ *Toxic* / *Protect* ~ *Earth Power* / *Toxic* / *Protect*

(We'll deal with that rain next round, I promise.)


----------



## Eifie

*Round Three*​
*Zapi* (2/2 left)

*Reyn* 
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 77%
*Energy*: 79%
*Status*: Getting kind of bored down there. Underground. _+2 Speed_.

*Murkrow* (2/2 left)

*Victor Meldrew* 
*Ability*: Swift Swim
*Health*: 82%
*Energy*: 85%
*Status*: Getting kind of bored up there. Protected by a Reflect (4 more actions). _+1 Attack, +1 Accuracy_.

------------------------------​
Victor continues to click his front pincers as he waits, until the ground begins to rumble beneath him. Perhaps another Pokémon would have attempted to escape, but the brave Victor Meldrew obstinately stands his ground. This has nothing to do with the fact that he's settled down in this nice patch of grass and is now supremely comfortable.

His supreme comfort is ruined when Reyn bursts up from the ground below, throwing the poor Kabuto high into the air. Thankfully his trusty Reflect bubble is waiting below to cushion his fall, but the impact still leaves a small crack in his treasured shell. This is unacceptable! Victor closes his eyes in despair, abandoning all other battle plans to secrete a thin silver substance over his shell that fills in the gaps, reinforcing his defenses even further than before. Once he's satisfied, he abruptly propels himself forward with a stream of water trailing behind him, but Reyn is prepared. Victor finds himself bouncing off his opponent's hastily-erected shield bubble with a loud grunt.

Grumbling, Victor wastes no time in trying again, and this time he catches Reyn off his guard. Surrounded in a thin veil of water, he bowls the Larvitar over onto his side, and Reyn begins to cough as the breath is forcibly driven from his lungs. With one particularly mighty cough he hacks up a mound of gross toxic sludge straight into Victor's eyes. The Kabuto hisses in distress as the poison begins to enter his system, destroying him from within. 

------------------------------​
*Zapi* (2/2 left)

*Reyn* 
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 65%
*Energy*: 67%
*Status*: Breathing hard. _+2 Speed_.
*Used*: Dig (up) ~ Protect ~ Toxic

*Murkrow* (2/2 left)

*Victor Meldrew* 
*Ability*: Swift Swim
*Health*: 74%
*Energy*: 76%
*Status*: Pointlessly clawing at the skin around his eyes. Protected by a Reflect (1 more action). Toxic poisoned (1% this round, 3% next round). _+1 Attack, +2 Defense, +1 Accuracy_.
*Used*: Iron Defense ~ Aqua Jet ~ Aqua Jet

*Arena Status*

 A sandstorm is raging (1 more action).

*Damage and Energy*

 Reyn's Health: 77% - 12% (Aqua Jet) = 65%
 Reyn's Energy: 79% - 2% (Dig (up)) - 6% (Protect) - 4% (Toxic) = 67%
 Victor Meldrew's Health: 82% - 7% (Dig) - 1% (poison) = 74%
 Victor Meldrew's Energy: 85% - 2% (Iron Defense) - 2% (Aqua Jet) - 2% (Aqua Jet) - 3% (Reflect upkeep) = 76%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Reyn (82) > Victor Meldrew (55).
 Both Pokémon have their Special Defense increased due to the sandstorm.
 I hope I interpreted Murkrow's commands correctly! And Zapi's, too, which were kind of ambiguous as to whether Reyn was meant to use Toxic or Earth Power on the third action when he used Protect on the second.
 The toxic poison only did 1% damage to Victor this round because he was poisoned at the end of the round. Starting next round the damage will be inflicted and accumulated as normal.
 *Zapi* commands first.


----------



## Zapi

You interpreted my commands just fine; I probably should've been more clear about them anyway, sorry!

Okay, Reyn, start out using *Iron Defense* to lessen the impact of any more Aqua Jets that may come your way. Next, put up a *Sunny Day* to weaken Victor's water attacks even further. If Victor gets rid of your sun with a weather move of his own, or if Sunny Day fails the first time, try it again on the next action. Otherwise, if there's still an action left over, try and hit him with *Earth Power*!

*Iron Defense* ~ *Sunny Day* ~ *Earth Power* / *Sunny Day*


----------



## Murkrow

Okay, *Aqua Jet* has priority so we can easily start with one and not worry about how ferrous they are.

Now that Sp. Def is back to normal, try to counteract the poison with a *Giga Drain*, then quickly *Protect* yourself.

*Aqua Jet* ~ *Giga Drain* (health) ~ *Protect*


----------



## Eifie

*Round Four*​
*Zapi* (2/2 left)

*Reyn* 
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 65%
*Energy*: 67%
*Status*: Breathing hard. _+2 Speed_.

*Murkrow* (2/2 left)

*Victor Meldrew* 
*Ability*: Swift Swim
*Health*: 74%
*Energy*: 76%
*Status*: Pointlessly clawing at the skin around his eyes. Protected by a Reflect (1 more action). Toxic poisoned (1% last round, 3% this round). _+1 Attack, +2 Defense, +1 Accuracy_.

------------------------------​
Trembling slightly as the poison works its way through his system, Victor puts his all into his next attack, launching himself forward with a powerful jet of water to bowl his opponent over before he can make a move. Having just gotten up, Reyn is shoved heavily back down onto his side, crying out as the water slightly erodes his tough, rocky skin. Closing his eyes, he again concentrates on reinforcing it with a thin sheet of metal that flows out from his pores, this time resolving to keep his armor around a bit longer. As both Pokémon lie in a crumpled heap in the grass, panting, the sandstorm swirling around them fades away, taking Victor's now-forgotten Reflect bubble with it.

Sorely missing the dryness, Reyn roughly shoves Victor off of him and gets to his feet to roar impressively to the skies above. (Zapi holds back a snicker at his Pokémon pathetically high-pitched cries, and Reyn glares at him.) All the clouds remaining in the sky are obviously quite terrified of Reyn's quite terrifying and commanding bark, and immediately clear right off, allowing the sun to emerge from behind in its full glory to bathe the field in dryness and warmth. Ugh, _sunlight_. Victor is desperate to recede back into his shell to avoid the light that burns his poor eyes, but Murkrow urges him to battle on. ("I worry about you, Victor! You never leave the basement!") The Kabuto huffs. Reluctantly he latches on to Reyn with his front pincers, digging them into the grooves in the Larvitar's skin to leech a portion of his lifeforce away.

Reyn cries out in agony as his opponent takes a huge bite out of his life energy, and the ground below begins to ripple in response. Eagerly Victor takes advantage of this excuse to recede back into his cool and comfy shell, enveloping himself in a transparent bubble to shield himself from the incoming attack. His opponent roars again, full of rage, and his fury is unleashed from the ground below, which tears open as a geyser of molten earth erupts from it, throwing Victor up into the air. Thankfully his bubble cushions the impact as he slams back into the ground, and the boiling rock that rains down upon him bounces harmlessly off it, scattering onto the ground around him.

------------------------------​
*Zapi* (2/2 left)

*Reyn* 
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 38%
*Energy*: 56%
*Status*: Getting pretty frustrated. _+2 Defense, +2 Speed_.
*Used*: Iron Defense ~ Sunny Day ~ Earth Power

*Murkrow* (2/2 left)

*Victor Meldrew* 
*Ability*: Swift Swim
*Health*: 78%
*Energy*: 60%
*Status*: Hoping he won't have to experience that attack for real... Toxic poisoned (3% this round, 4% next round). _+1 Attack, +2 Defense, +1 Accuracy_.
*Used*: Aqua Jet ~ Giga Drain ~ Protect

*Arena Status*

 The sun is shining brightly (7 more actions).
 Bits of molten rock are scattered around Victor. There is a large tear in the earth nearby.

*Damage and Energy*

 Reyn's Health: 65% - 12% (Aqua Jet) - 15% (Giga Drain) = 38%
 Reyn's Energy: 67% - 2% (Iron Defense) - 5% (Sunny Day) - 4% (Earth Power) = 56%
 Victor Meldrew's Health: 74% + 7% (Giga Drain) - 3% (poison) = 78%
 Victor Meldrew's Energy: 76% - 2% (Aqua Jet) - 1% (Reflect upkeep) - 5% (Giga Drain) - 8% (Protect) = 60%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Reyn (82) > Victor Meldrew (55).
 Zapi PMed me to ask about this, but I'll repeat my answer here for posterity or something: using Iron Defense after Rock Polish didn't have the same cancelling-out effect, because Iron Defense just covers the skin with a thin and smooth layer of metal. However it's so thin that polishing the skin would wear it right off.
 The sandstorm ended after the first action. So did Victor's Reflect.
 *Murkrow* commands first.


----------



## Murkrow

You're almost there Victor! Let's weaken him with a *Brine* at the first chance you get. If he protects on the first action try to use it again! Otherwise, follow up your Brine with a *Scald*. The hot rocks near you might help heat up your body-water!

Lastly, Giga Drain again. Unless it looks like he's going to attack in which case *Protect*.

*Brine *~ *Brine*/*Scald *~ *Giga Drain*/*Protect*


----------



## Zapi

Well... I kind of screwed you over and you don't have any healing moves (other than Rest, which... I don't really feel like building a strategy around), so let's just try to dish out some damage before you're taken out.

Start of with a *Snarl* to deal some initial damage and hopefully take the edge off Victor's attacks. Next, go all out with an *Earth Power*. There should be some muddy ground in the area after all those water attacks, so if you're still conscious on the last action, finish with a *Mud-Slap* to make Victor use Protect instead of attacking you while expending as little energy as possible.

*Snarl* ~ *Earth Power* ~ *Mud-Slap*


----------



## Eifie

*Round Five*​
*Zapi* (2/2 left)

*Reyn* 
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 38%
*Energy*: 56%
*Status*: Getting pretty frustrated. _+2 Defense, +2 Speed_.

*Murkrow* (2/2 left)

*Victor Meldrew* 
*Ability*: Swift Swim
*Health*: 78%
*Energy*: 60%
*Status*: Hoping he won't have to experience that attack for real... Toxic poisoned (3% last round, 4% this round). _+1 Attack, +2 Defense, +1 Accuracy_.

------------------------------​
Reyn roars the roaring roar of a fearsome roaring dinosaur, and as a thin wave of dark energy washes over him, Victor cringes in fear and hurriedly retreats back into his shell. He knew he shouldn't have left the basement! This is exactly the kind of horrible thing that he warned Murkrow would happen if he were to venture outside! A moment passes as Victor remains scrunched up as tightly as he can be, but unfortunately the time eventually comes that he must tentatively reach out a tiny leg to scope out his surroundings. Trembling, he slowly emerges from his shell, gathering up as much salty water as he can hold in his mouth. In his nervousness he releases the attack a bit too early, and the baking sunlight from above tempers some of its ferocity as a jet of seawater streaks across to hit his foe. Still Reyn screams in pain as the salt eats into his wounds, making them sting painfully as it washes them out. With another, anguished roar, Reyn wills the ground beneath Victor to burst up again, tossing the helpless Kabuto in the air and showering him with molten rock so hot some of his shell begins to melt in response.

Angrily Victor retaliates with another stream of water once he regains his footing, this time heated to near-boiling, clouds of steam coming off it as it leaves his mouth. A bit of the water does in fact evaporate into gas as the heat of the sun shines down on it, but a large amount remains to scald Reyn's already-dry skin as he screeches in agony. Thankfully the attack doesn't leave him with any particularly painful burns, and he collects himself enough to kick up a few clods of mud from the dirt that's been loosened around him. Victor, however, is quick to retreat back into his shell, and the bits of mud slide uselessly off it.

------------------------------​
*Zapi* (2/2 left)

*Reyn* 
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 8%
*Energy*: 47%
*Status*: Weakening fast. _+2 Defense, +2 Speed_.
*Used*: Snarl ~ Earth Power ~ Mud-Slap

*Murkrow* (2/2 left)

*Victor Meldrew* 
*Ability*: Swift Swim
*Health*: 53%
*Energy*: 45%
*Status*: Reluctant to leave his shell again... Toxic poisoned (4% this round, 5% next round). _+1 Attack, +2 Defense, -1 Special Attack, +1 Accuracy_.
*Used*: Brine ~ Scald ~ Protect

*Arena Status*

 The sun is shining brightly (4 more actions).
 Bits of molten rock are scattered around Victor. There is a large tear in the earth nearby.

*Damage and Energy*

 Reyn's Health: 38% - 19% (Brine) - 11% (Scald) = 8%
 Reyn's Energy: 56% - 4% (Snarl) - 4% (Earth Power) - 1% (Mud-Slap) = 47%
 Victor Meldrew's Health: 78% - 5% (Snarl) - 16% (Earth Power) - 4% (poison) = 53%
 Victor Meldrew's Energy: 60% - 7% (Brine) - 4% (Scald) - 4% (Protect) = 45%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Reyn (82) > Victor Meldrew (55).
 *Zapi* commands first.


----------



## Zapi

Well, Reyn, you made a valiant effort, but I suppose this just wasn't your time to shine. Try to get at least one *Earth Power* in before you're taken out!

*Earth Power x3*


----------



## Murkrow

I think the best thing to do it minimise your chances of taking more damage, but a *Rain Dance* might come in useful for later. Take him out with *Aqua Jet*!

*Rain Dance* ~ *Aqua Jet* x2


----------



## Eifie

*Round Six*​
*Zapi* (2/2 left)

*Reyn* 
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 8%
*Energy*: 47%
*Status*: Weakening fast. _+2 Defense, +2 Speed_.

*Murkrow* (2/2 left)

*Victor Meldrew* 
*Ability*: Swift Swim
*Health*: 53%
*Energy*: 45%
*Status*: Reluctant to leave his shell again... Toxic poisoned (4% last round, 5% this round). _+1 Attack, +2 Defense, -1 Special Attack, +1 Accuracy_.

------------------------------​
With another furious roar, Reyn roars, furiously. The ground beneath Victor's feet rumbles loudly, and the Kabuto gulps to himself, getting the feeling that this onslaught is going to be even worse than the last. Indeed, an enormous geyser of molten earth erupts from underneath, launching the helpless Kabuto into the air as he screams and flails his tiny legs desperately for something to grab onto. One of his front pincers carves a tiny symbol into the air, passed down from generations of Kabuto, each fossilized for generations before finally being revived, so it's really a hell of a lot of generations. Anyway, using five gazillion-year-old powers, Victor calls forth the rain, and raindrops being splattering heavily and dramatically upon the ground as he lands painfully on his back, shell cracking audibly. Gritting his teeth, he unleashes a quick burst of water from his shell to propel him upright and into his foe, knocking the Larvitar bodily to the ground. Reyn howls in anguish as his skin gets wet, washing off all his carefully-applied makeup, and the horror is just too much for him. He can't be seen like this! So he promptly rolls over on his side to play dead, forcing his trainer to recall him.

------------------------------​
*Zapi* (1/2 left)

*Reyn* 
*Ability*: Guts
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 43%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Earth Power ~ nothing

*Murkrow* (2/2 left)

*Victor Meldrew* 
*Ability*: Swift Swim
*Health*: 30%
*Energy*: 39%
*Status*: Clicking his pincers worriedly. Swift Swim activated. Toxic poisoned (3% this round, 6% next round). _+1 Attack, +2 Defense, -1 Special Attack, +1 Accuracy_.
*Used*: Rain Dance ~ Aqua Jet

*Arena Status*

 It is raining (8 more actions).
 Bits of molten rock are scattered around Victor. There is a large tear in the earth nearby.

*Damage and Energy*

 Reyn's Health: 8% - 10% (Aqua Jet) = 0%
 Reyn's Energy: 47% - 4% (Earth Power) = 43%
 Victor Meldrew's Health: 53% - 20% (Earth Power) - 3% (poison) = 30%
 Victor Meldrew's Energy: 45% - 4% (Rain Dance) - 2% (Aqua Jet) = 39%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Victor Meldrew (110).
 what did I just write
 Earth Power was a critical hit.
 Victor Meldrew only took 3% damage from his poison this round since the round only lasted two actions. Next round he'll still take 2%/action as normal.
 *Zapi* sends out, then *Murkrow* commands first.


----------



## Zapi

*Lightning*, it's time to avenge your fallen teammate.


----------



## Murkrow

So it's a Pichu is it? Victor and I have played enough Melee to know that it's not a threat.

The rain might make electric attacks worrisome but you'll make up for it with your speed.
Start off by *Dig*ging underground. *Dig* back up immediately after, and gather the wet ground around you for a big *Mud-Shot*.

*Dig* (down) ~ *Dig* (up) ~ *Mud-Shot* (left right left right B A Start)


----------



## Zapi

Try to trap him in an *Electroweb* before he starts digging, but if you can't get it off before he goes underground, begin hatching a *Nasty Plot*. If he's still underground on action two, continue(/start) your *Nasty Plot*, but if you can hit him use *Thunder*. Finish off the round with (another) *Thunder*.

*Electroweb* / *Nasty Plot *~ *Thunder* / *Nasty Plot* ~ *Thunder*


----------



## Eifie

*Round Seven*​
*Zapi* (1/2 left)

*Lightning* 
*Ability*: Static
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Cautiously dipping the end of her tail into a small puddle.

*Murkrow* (2/2 left)

*Victor Meldrew* 
*Ability*: Swift Swim
*Health*: 30%
*Energy*: 39%
*Status*: Clicking his pincers worriedly. Swift Swim activated. Toxic poisoned (3% last round, 6% this round). _+1 Attack, +2 Defense, -1 Special Attack, +1 Accuracy_.

------------------------------​
Victor Meldrew starts abruptly at the sight of his fated nemesis: Lightning the Pichu, embodiment of light and warmth and general not-dark-dampness! The very antithesis of his sacred home, the basement! Flailing his pincers about in a panic, he hurriedly begins to bore down into the earth, carving himself a tunnel through the dirt into a nice, isolated place of darkness. Here he is safe. Here nobody can hurt him.

Up above, Lightning shrugs to herself and begins stroking her imaginary goatee, thinking up the mischief she's going to inflict on her opponent once he returns. Her cheeks begin to spark in delight as a particularly nasty idea occurs to her, and she tilts her head to look at the storm clouds above. The earth beneath her begins to rumble, and Lightning squeaks in surprise as Victor Meldrew emerges from below, buffeting her up into the air to land on the grass a few feet away with a startled _oof_. Now that's just not cool! Lightning wasn't done her plotting yet! Defiantly she looks back up at the dark sky, little bursts of static jumping from her cheeks in anticipation. A moment later a deafening clap of thunder sounds from above, and a bolt of lightning arcs perfectly down from the clouds to electrocute her opponent. Victor screams in agony as powerful jolts of electricity course through his bones, nearly frying him to a crisp. The poor Kabuto attempts to retreat into his shell in terror, but the electricity continues to zap him even there, and a small tendril of smoke emerges from the top of his shell.

At last the electric assault comes to a temporary stop, and Victor emerges, trembling, from his shell. Uncertainly he scrapes up a clod of mud from the grass beneath, uncoordinated pincers grasping at the earth uncertainly, and hurls it in Lightning's direction with all the remaining strength he can muster. Though certainly not fond of the mud, Lightning doesn't seem too fazed as the attack splatters over her fur, mucking it up a bit, but nothing too serious. Truly the last of Victor's strength is leaving him... but Lightning is determined to end this with a bang. Her tail stands straight up as she looks up at the storm clouds again, and another crack of thunder answers her call, streaking down to electrify the helpless Victor Meldrew once again. The bolt of lightning barely touches his shell before the Kabuto gives in and falls limply to his side, unconscious.

------------------------------​
*Zapi* (1/2 left)

*Lightning* 
*Ability*: Static
*Health*: 81%
*Energy*: 84%
*Status*: Clapping her hands together in glee. _+2 Special Attack, -1 Speed_.
*Used*: Nasty Plot ~ Thunder ~ Thunder

*Murkrow* (1/2 left)

*Victor Meldrew* 
*Ability*: Swift Swim
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 30%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Dig (down) ~ Dig (up) ~ Mud Shot

*Arena Status*

 It is raining (5 more actions).
 There are several tears in the earth, and bits of molten rock are scattered everywhere.

*Damage and Energy*

 Lightning's Health: 100% - 13% (Dig) - 6% (Mud Shot) = 81%
 Lightning's Energy: 100% - 2% (Nasty Plot) - 7% (Thunder) - 7% (Thunder) = 84%
 Victor Meldrew's Health: 30% - 23% (Thunder) - 4% (poison) - 23% (Thunder) = 0%
 Victor Meldrew's Energy: 39% - 3% (Dig (down)) - 2% (Dig (up)) - 4% (Mud Shot) = 30%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Lightning (40).
 *Murkrow* sends out, then *Zapi* commands first.


----------



## Murkrow

I'll send out *Nikki*.
I know you don't like rain but on the bright side there are some really attractive looking molten rocks over there for you to stare at!


----------



## Zapi

Alright, Lightning, you can't use your STAB anymore and you don't have anything that can hit Nikki super-effectively other than... _mud-slap_, so. We'll have to get a little creative, here!

Start out with a *Magnet Rise*! I'm so glad you have that move (and that I actually realized you have it before I submitted an entirely different command string). I don't _think_ Nikki has anything that can knock you out of the air, but. We'll deal with that if it happens?

Next, wait and see what Nikki's going to do. If you can hit her with it, use *Toxic*; if she has a Substitute up, start a two-action *Uproar*; but if you can't hit her and she doesn't have a sub up, continue with your *Nasty Plot* of death and destruction.

The last action has a similar idea - wait and see what Nikki does before you act. If you are able to hit Nikki with *Toxic* and you haven't done so already, do so now. If Nikki is already poisoned, you are able to hit her or a Substitute, and you haven't already started an *Uproar*, start one now (for one action) - and if you already started an Uproar before, just continue it. If you can't hit her and she doesn't have a Substitute up, *Nasty Plot*.

*Magnet Rise* ~ *Toxic* / *Uproar* / *Nasty Plot* x2


----------



## Eifie

I suppose the length of my DQ warning should be somewhat proportional to the actual DQ time, so, *DQ warning for Murkrow*. You have four days.


----------



## Murkrow

Whoops, sorry. I thought I already had :(

I don't want you to get hit by Toxic, so first set up a *Substitute *(20%). We'll wait for rain to stop naturally before using fire moves I think.

Second, use *Yawn*, followed by *Protect*.
If your substitute fails before you can use Yawn, *Protect *then instead and follow it up with a revenge *Toxic*.
(use protect on the last action if the sub fails after you use yawn)

*Substitute *(20%) ~ *Yawn*/*Protect *~ *Protect*/*Toxic*


----------



## Eifie

*Round Eight*​
*Zapi* (1/2 left)

*Lightning* 
*Ability*: Static
*Health*: 81%
*Energy*: 84%
*Status*: Clapping her hands together in glee. _+2 Special Attack, -1 Speed_.

*Murkrow* (1/2 left)

*Nikki* 
*Ability*: Simple
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Staring dazedly up at the rainclouds.

------------------------------​
Lightning's tail sticks straight up in shock as she sees who's to be her next opponent: her worst nemesis, the _Ground_-type! Oh no! She's doomed! Hopping about in a panic, the Pichu frantically begins sending static pulses into the ground beneath her, prodding at the earth's magnetic field until it bends to her will and lifts her up into the air. Once hovering a safe distance of a few feet off the ground, she allows herself a brief sigh of relief as she observes her opponent.

Nikki stares off into space, oblivious.

Battle? What battle? Shrugging off her opponent's expectant gaze, Nikki slooooowly drags herself over to a nearby piece of molten rock and contentedly bites off a chunk of it. Placing the bit of rock gently on the ground, she softly nudges it with her nose... and jumps back in surprise as a large portion of her life energy unexpectedly flows out of her, and the rock expands into, well, a bigger rock. Murkrow grumbles in embarrassment at the Substitute's lack of resemblance whatsoever to a Numel, but Nikki is pleased. Turning to her opponent at last, she stretches her front legs and gives off her loudest, most contagious yawn, before settling down for a nap of her own.

Up in the air, Lightning's ears and eyelids begin to droop against her will. No! It can't be naptime already! Lightning stares indignantly back at her trainer, and is shocked to find out that this wasn't Zapi's doing. What? What is this devilry?! Lightning will not stand for it. She takes a deep breath and begins screeching at the top of her lungs, erratically letting off little pulses of electricity to disrupt Nikki's sleep. Nikki bröööls and määrp määrps in despair as her piece of rock does absolutely nothing to stop the loathesome sound from reaching her ears. Very well. She'll just have to up her oblivious game. Closing her eyes, she focuses as hard as she can on the welcoming void of sleep, and eventually the noise around her fades away.

Lightning grumbles to herself as a protective transparent bubble balloons up around her opponent, making all her ruckus useless. She bravely screams on for another couple of moments, just in case, but alas, Nikki does not relent. Fine. Lightning will preserve her little lungs' strength for another time. Reluctantly she sits down and crosses her tiny arms over her chest, silent and still. At least she doesn't feel tired anymore.

------------------------------​
*Zapi* (1/2 left)

*Lightning* 
*Ability*: Static
*Health*: 81%
*Energy*: 71%
*Status*: Irritated. Levitating (2 more actions). _+2 Special Attack, -1 Speed_.
*Used*: Magnet Rise ~ Uproar ~ Uproar

*Murkrow* (1/2 left)

*Nikki* 
*Ability*: Simple
*Health*: 69%
*Energy*: 80%
*Status*: Snoozing contentedly. Has a 20% Substitute.
*Used*: Substitute (20%) ~ Yawn ~ Protect

*Arena Status*

 It is raining (2 more actions).
 There are several tears in the earth, and bits of molten rock are scattered everywhere.

*Damage and Energy*

 Lightning's Health: 81%
 Lightning's Energy: 84% - 3% (Magnet Rise) - 5% (Uproar) - 5% (Uproar) = 71%
 Nikki's Health: 100% - 20% (Substitute) - 11% (Uproar) = 69%
 Nikki's Substitute: 20%
 Nikki's Energy: 100% - 10% (Substitute) - 4% (Yawn) - 6% (Protect) = 80%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Lightning (40) > Nikki (35).
 (I asked MD how to describe the sound a Numel would make. That is what he gave me.)
 Lightning's Uproar immediately jolted her out of her drowsiness.
 Uproar was specified to be for two actions, and a Pokémon can't stop an Uproar once it's started, so Lightning was locked into Uproar on the third action even though she couldn't hit Nikki.
 *Murkrow* commands first.


----------



## Murkrow

Damn, I didn't consider uproar waking itself up.

Okay, start with *Amnesia* to help weaken any further Uproars.

If your sub is still up for both turns, use *Toxic* followed by another *Amnesia*.

If your sub is down on the third action, use *Protect* instead.

If you have forgotten any of the moves listed above because you're a dope, use *Will-o-Wisp* instead of Toxic, *Confide *instead of Amnesia, or *Earthquake *instead of Protect, unless she's levitating in which case *Heat Wave*

*Amnesia *~ *Toxic*/*Will-o-Wisp* ~ *Amnesia*/*Protect*/*Earthquake*/*Heat Wave*


----------



## Eifie

*One week (heh) DQ warning for Zapi*.


----------



## Zapi

Ah... Sorry this is so late. Also, I'd written a whole strategy based around Taunt before realizing Pichu can't learn it... Unfortunate.

Cook up another *Nasty Plot *to negate the effects of Amnesia, sort of. Then go for a one-action *Uproar* - we're just gonna have to take that burn/poison, unfortunately. Lastly, *Magnet Rise* again to avoid the possibility of Earthquake.

*Nasty Plot* ~ *Uproar* ~ *Magnet Rise*


----------



## Eifie

Ugggh I'm so sorry you guys, I was really hoping I'd be able to just stick it out until this battle was over but I just don't have the time. :( You're going to have to post in the e-ref outpost and try to find a replacement. I'm really sorry to do this to you now when so few people are picking up battles anyway, but I'm not going to have enough free time to ref this any time in the forseeable future.


----------



## Eifie

Hi, you two! Have I got a great deal for you! Your wait ends today: Sandstone-Shadow has agreed to take on this battle as part of her ref training, so she'll have a reffing up for the past round as soon as she's ready. (She may want to finish up her previous test battle first.) I'll be keeping an eye on this battle just to make sure everything goes smoothly, but I don't expect I'll really need to do anything. Please enjoy this limited-time only offer :o


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

*Round Nine*​
*Zapi* (XO)

*Lightning* the female Pichu
*Ability*: Static (Has a 30% chance of paralyzing attacking Pokémon on contact.)
*Health*: 81%
*Energy*: 71% 
*Status*: Irritated. Levitating (2 more actions). _+2 Special Attack, -1 Speed._
*Commands*:  Nasty Plot ~ Uproar ~ Magnet Rise

*Murkrow* (XO)

*Nikki* the female Numel
*Ability*: Simple (Doubles stat changes.)
*Health*: 69%
*Energy*: 80%
*Status*:  Snoozing contentedly. Has a 20% Substitute.
*Commands*:  Amnesia ~ Toxic/Will-o-Wisp ~ Amnesia/Protect/Earthquake/Heat Wave

----------​
Lightning floats with an expression of fury on her tiny brow. She will make that little Numel pay for constantly getting in the way of her schemes. With a devious little laugh and a dark twinkle in her eyes, Lightning rubs her hands together as she hatches her next plan. Below her on the ground, Nikki lazily raises her head. She eyes her opponent with mild interest, but then consciously decides to forget about her. Nikki curls back up on the ground, closing her eyes and forgetting her troubles. 

Lightning grumbles again, sounding more like thunder than her namesake. Then she lets loose another forceful scream. The amplified sound scorches her throat, but the power feels so exhilarating as it neatly avoids the non-existent ears of Nikki's substitute. Opening her eyes, Nikki winces at the awful sound and määrps again. Enough of these nap interruptions! Chewing up old sulfuric rock and hideous oozing things, Nikki spits the mixture straight up at Lightning. It hits with a squishy sound and Lightning squeals in disgust. She holds her hands out, waiting for the rain to wash away the slime, but the last raindrop fades just as the electricity fizzles beneath her and she _plunks_ back to the ground. 

Sparks crackle from Lightning's hands. It was so nice floating above the field - she isn't done yet! With a grunt, she lifts back into the air and sits back, feeling a little sick from the gross slime sinking into her fur. Nikki still watches the spot where Lightning was a moment ago, and it takes her a full minute to raise her head to where Lightning now hung. Words echo around inside Nikki's head: which move? What name? How long? She can't recall. Oh, wait! With a satisfied smile, Nikki shields herself with a glossy golden barrier. _That'll show her,_ she thinks, then sits back down. Wait. Was that right? Well, it doesn't matter. Nikki closes her eyes. 

----------​
*Zapi* (XO)

*Lightning* the female Pichu
*Ability*: Static (Has a 30% chance of paralyzing attacking Pokémon on contact.)
*Health*: 79%
*Energy*: 60% 
*Status*: Nauseous.  Levitating (4 more actions). Toxic poisoned (2% this round, 3% next round). _+4 Special Attack, -1 Speed._
*Used*: Nasty Plot ~ Uproar ~ Magnet Rise

*Murkrow* (XO)

*Nikki* the female Numel
*Ability*: Simple (Doubles stat changes.)
*Health*: 60%
*Energy*: 72%
*Status*: A bit confused. Has a 20% Substitute. Forgot Swagger. _+4 Special Defense_
*Used*: Amnesia ~ Toxic ~ Protect

*Arena Status*

There are several tears in the earth, and bits of molten rock are scattered everywhere.

*Damage and Energy*


Lightning's health: 81% - 1% (Toxic poisoning) - 1% (Toxic poisoning) = 79%
Lightning's energy: 71% - 2% (Nasty Plot) - 5% (Uproar) - 4% (Magnet Rise) = 60%
Nikki's health: 69% - 9% (Uproar) = 60%
Nikki's energy: 80% - 2% (Amnesia) - 4% (Toxic) - 2% (Protect) = 72%



Spoiler: detailed calculations



*Action One*

It is raining. Lightning is levitating. 

Lightning uses Nasty Plot.
Energy: 2%
Status: +2 SpAtk

Nikki uses Amnesia. 
Energy: 2%
Status: +(2x2) = +4 SpDef, forgot Swagger (rolled 62 out of 68)

*Action Two*

It is raining and Lightning is levitating. The rain stops at the end of this action. Lightning stops levitating at the end of this action. 

Lightning uses Uproar (one-action).
Power: 9% + 4% (+4 SpAtk) - 4% (+4 SpDef) = 9%
Energy: 90/20 = 4.5% round up = 5%
Bypasses Nikki's Substitute

Nikki uses Toxic.
Energy: 4%
Accuracy: 90% (roll ≤ 90 for hit): rolled 77, hit
Power: 1% (2% round total)

*Action Three*

It is no longer raining. Lightning is no longer levitating. 

Lightning uses Magnet Rise. 
Energy: 4%
Toxic poisoning: 1% (2% round total)

Nikki uses Protect.
Move: Protect (rolled 2 out of 4)
Energy: 2%



*Notes*:


Speed order: Lightning (40) > Nikki (35).
The rain stopped at the end of the second action.
Lightning stopped levitating on the end of the second action, but used Magnet Rise again on the third action, so she was only momentarily on the ground. 
Nikki's Amnesia caused her to forget Swagger. 
Pokemon can't understand more than 3 conditionals, so Nikki chose one randomly on the third action, and it was Protect. 
Also hello! Let me know if I missed something or reffed something wrong or completely messed up your Pokemon's personality :)
Reffings probably won't be super speedy or anything but I'll do my best!
*Zapi* commands first.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

I guess today is technically the DQ date but I forgot! (but I'm not really in a hurry to close this battle because I just started!) *One-ish week DQ warning for Zapi.*


----------



## Murkrow

Zapi hasn't been online since you posted the reffing so they might not know the battle is active again.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

I did notice that :( But maybe they've got email notifications turned on for this thread and missed the first email or something! Maybe!


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Alright, I'm going to wrap this up, since the DQ warning was over a year ago. Zapi is DQ'd and Murkrow wins. Reyn and Victor Meldrew both get 2 EXP, and Lightning and Nikki both get 1. Let's see if I can close this out in the Database...

Edit: Closed and waiting for mod approval!


----------

